# The Audspeed kit came



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*The Audspeed kit came PICS NOW UP!!*

Keep in mind this was only *$2100 + 65 for shipping* 
AND GOOD LORD IS IT BEAUTIFUL, I want to post pics so bad, but I don't have a digi cam. I am going to my buddies house tomorrow to get the intercooler, and piping in place, so I will take pics and inventory of everything once I get there. This is a really nice kit for the money I paid for it, if I were you I would jump on this NOW!!
The turbo on it is a Masterpower Turbo (just like a turbonetics turbo, all garrett components, and the same warrantey) .70 Compressor .63 A\R, and .53 hot side, this thing is BIG

CS plug for Gabe

































_Modified by BubonicCorrado at 8:43 AM 12-20-2003_

_Modified by BubonicCorrado at 8:44 AM 12-20-2003_


_Modified by BubonicCorrado at 12:48 AM 12-22-2003_


----------



## nabilsx (Jun 8, 2000)

how much did this thing cost u? what is ur car? any idea about upgrade kit for Audi TT 225hp performance #s and cost?


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (nabilsx)*

bump for pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ME!!!


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

CS FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

I have more pics, just got bored with up loading them


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

lets see intercooler pics


----------



## 95GLS (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (joeZX6)*

yeah pics of the entire kit man


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: (95GLS)*

What coating is on the manifold?


----------



## GKONYA (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: (GTI2lo)*

More pics of all the components sometime please!
I'm seriously looking at this for my Corrado also. Any install pics you take will help my cause. Let us all know how it goes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (GKONYA)*









The intercooler, it's not that great, but it should work, not much presure drop either, the area inside the intercooler = about that of the pipe, I can't take any more pics, but everything is here, the kit comes with EVERYTHING, except a chip, which you can purchase for an additional $300, but I don't need it, and you don't have to buy it from them


_Modified by BubonicCorrado at 11:40 PM 12-21-2003_


----------



## turbo12v (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

manifold looks nice... let us know how the turbo fits.


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (turbo12v)*

Manifold specs, 1/8th inch tubing for the header, 5/8th inch flanges. NICE


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

Ok, here is exactly what comes with the kit...
1 Turbo Manifold
1 Master Power .70 trim turbo (Garrett Components)
1 Intercooler
1 Adjustable FPR
1 Air Intake Filter
1 Bracket for the intake
1 Breather Filter
1 Oil fittings for feed and return Kit
1 10 inch section of hydrolic hose good to 200 PSI, not sure what it's for just yet
1 Blow off Valve
1 Oil feed line
1 Wastegate Vaccum nylon vaccum line
1 Blow off Valve Feed nylon vaccum line
1 Set of hose clamps for everything
1 3" silicone turbo inlinet hose
2 Brackets (not sure what they're for yet)
1 Waste Gate
1 Turbine housing heatsheild
1 3" down pipe with integrated WG
3 2" 90 Silicone Elbows
2 2" silicone conectors
1 3" silicone conector
1 3" silicone 90
4 Polished intercooler pipes


----------



## GKONYA (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

That I/C looks like it will work, and for the price should be fair enough.
Do you plan to pull the whole motor or are you going to bolt on in the engine bay? 
Good stuff, keep us informed, can't wait to hear how it ends up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (GKONYA)*

I'm just going to pull the head, and bolt everything on from there


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

what kind of warranty are you getting for the kit?
kit looks good! keep us posted...


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (2.8turbo)*

As far as I know the only thing that is warrentied is the turbo, and that is through masterpower. As I did buy it on ebay. But still, for 2100 you can't beat it, you could spend another 1800 (3900) and get the ATP kit, or you could use the 1800 to upgrade the audspeed kit
MY BAD, my memory serrved me incorectly... THANKS IAN


_Modified by BubonicCorrado at 1:42 AM 12-22-2003_


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

The ATP kit isn't $4800, and you know it.


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (I am Jack's VR6)*

More pics
















ME









Another of the manifold


_Modified by BubonicCorrado at 1:58 AM 12-22-2003_


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

How are you planning on routing the front mount piping?


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (I am Jack's VR6)*

it came with it, I will just cut and weld to fit


----------



## Pinepig (Jul 9, 2001)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_More pics
















ME



Aw you beat me to the pic, I was just going to put it up.
MWWHHHAAA I have all your stuff ( cept the turbo )
I promise to you folks we'll take pictures of the install so John can do a nice write up for ya.
Charlie


----------



## ranzuo (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (Pinepig)*

Hey Duct tape, nice setup. Now just ditch that SH!TTY Sac Kings stuff and youre golden. 
BTW LAKERS OWN JOO!!!!!!!!HAHAHAHA!


----------



## ThugGTi (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: (ranzuo)*

Hey John,
I have a couple extra turbo chips from ATP if you wanted to try em out. They're all for 310 injectors though. Not sure if that's the route you'll be going. Good luck with the install... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Daniel


----------



## zanevr6 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (ThugGTi)*

So is this a complete kit minus the software? 
How much HP do u think it'll put out? 
How does it compare to the new HPA kit and the rest?
Are you gonna be selling it or someone else?
Please let me know.. im very interested.
Thanx...


----------



## Pinepig (Jul 9, 2001)

*Re: (zanevr6)*

He got it from these folks.
http://www.audspeed.com/pages/1/index.htm 
Charlie


----------



## Pinepig (Jul 9, 2001)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_it came with it, I will just cut and weld to fit









What's this I bullpuckey there big John, don't ya mean Charlie will make it work. LOL,








Charlie


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Pinepig)*

that intercooler looks chincy. Whats the deal with IT ?


----------



## Pwe312 (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (Metallitubby)*

ohhh lala







cant wait to see a dyno on that sucker!


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (Pwe312)*

Yeah me too. If everything works like its suppose to Audspeed might get a good bit more business. I looked at that kit, but decided to go with the tried and true parts instead. I'm paying more but I know that they will work. 
Keep us updated!


----------



## GKONYA (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: (J Dubya)*

There's already a guy on the Vortex that runs this kit. And he doesn't have an I/C on it yet either, just a head spacer. Gets good power, but not sure about dyno. 
Search for ebay turbo kit or something like that to find the thread.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (J Dubya)*

I am interested to see how that manifold fits, it looks like there is going to be some fire wall smashing needed.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (GKONYA)*

That manifold is a beauty,too bad it does'nt have T4 flange............


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: (Metallitubby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Metallitubby* »_that intercooler looks chincy. Whats the deal with IT ?

Seriously, it's about the size of my oil cooler.


----------



## AbTwannaB (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (nycvr6)*

let us know when the welds on that exhaust manifold crack....
ps. if i were you, i'd support the turbo with a bracket rather than just the manifold and downpipe... might save you some trouble down the road.
pps. i met the audspeed guy in his audi a4 (with gt40 turbo he said) on the road down here in south florida... seemed like a real dooshy, but hey, maybe he does make good stuff... all i can say is that his audi was dog slow and way out of tune at the time, havent seen him around since then.


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (AbTwannaB)*

define dooshy


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (joeZX6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joeZX6* »_define dooshy

i'm thinking it means "douche" in some alternate version of english.


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

but what specifically.....was he cocky? arrogant? ignorant? offensive? vulgar? ....help me out people


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
i'm thinking it means "douche" in some alternate version of english. 


_Quote, originally posted by *joeZX6* »_but what specifically.....was he cocky? arrogant? ignorant? offensive? vulgar? ....help me out people









was he springtime fresh?


----------



## AbTwannaB (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (PhOO)*

actually he was Lavender Rain
dooshy = he didnt speak english much, and he was arrogant...that was enough for me.


----------



## Pinepig (Jul 9, 2001)

*Re: (AbTwannaB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AbTwannaB* »_let us know when the welds on that exhaust manifold crack....
ps. if i were you, i'd support the turbo with a bracket rather than just the manifold and downpipe... might save you some trouble down the road.
.

That's the first thing I said when I saw it, we'll see if we can come up with some kinda bracket to hold that turbo up a bit, great idea. It sure does beat trying to fix it after the fact.
Charlie


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_
Seriously, it's about the size of my oil cooler. 

Low pressure drop...
I just got back in town tonight, so keep your eyes peeled over the next week as this will start coming together. 
Also, Dan, Thanks for the offer on the turbo chips, but I have a distributer motor, thanks for the offer though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just talked to Colin a Techtonics, and he has a chip for me, I am running 350cc injectors, so he whipped up something out of his HUGE bag of tricks
I will also be fine tuning with an SAFC, so i'm not to worried about it.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

Just don't change things more than 10-15% when you tune with that SAFC.


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (I am Jack's VR6)*

Is there a reason why I shouldn't?


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

Sent you an IM.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (I am Jack's VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I am Jack's VR6* »_Just don't change things more than 10-15% when you tune with that SAFC.

kab00m!!!!!!!!11


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
kab00m!!!!!!!!11

Shuddup n00b


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_
TURBO POWER

lol


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (I am Jack's VR6)*

YOu will blow your car up with the AFC if you go past about 10% correction. This is your only warning.


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

Well considering under stock settings taking out 3% was almost a full point change in the AFR, I think I will be ok for fine tuning, and please tell me why... I hate that crap when people are like just don't do it... this is your only warning...t00l


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

Does it matter? YOu won't listen until we're putting a new block in.


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

What brand are the components of the kit besides the turbo? Keep us updated really want to see how this turns out


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_Does it matter? YOu won't listen until we're putting a new block in. 

Yeah it matters, I want to know, just give me a link, or some info, or hell give me a phone call, I want to see a VW having problems tuning past 10% correction with an SAFC ( I doubt I will even have to modify it that much, I had a chip burned by collin, and that man knows what he is doing... The chip he did for my N\A setup was SPOT on all the way across the board 13.0 FLAT)


----------



## Pinepig (Jul 9, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_Does it matter? YOu won't listen until we're putting a new block in. 

Hey Gabe you been playing with these turbo VR6s long?








Your right sometimes ya have to beat John with a pipe to make him see.
I'll take a stab and guess it has to do with the duty cycle of the injectors, just a guess. prolly wrong but F' it.
Charlie


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Pinepig)*

Altering the MAF signal via the AFC will force the ECU out of the full-throttle map and into the part-throttle maps, advancing timing and reducing _injector output_. Lean A/FS plus the fun of detonation. Fun fun fun


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (Pinepig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pinepig* »_
Your right sometimes ya have to beat John with a pipe to make him see.


I stand my ground untill proven wrong








Gabe, its not that I don't believe you it's just that I have never heard this before, and want to know what you are basing your info off of. Thats all


_Modified by BubonicCorrado at 11:36 PM 12-28-2003_


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

Two questions:
Have I been wrong about tuning turbo vrs yet? no.
Is your 2.9 worth it to find out? no
If you manipulate the signal *too much* the engine will not be able to correctly manage ignition timing. Just keep it under a 10% change.


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

Ok, I understand what you are saying, but I have a few more questions for you, is this only if I am taking away fuel? Because I would think that by telling the motor that there is more air coming in than acutally is, it would keep it in open loop allowing it recieve more fuel in order to richen it up, but by reducing the signal it would take it out of open loop by telling the ECU that even though the TPS sensor says you're at full throttle there is not enough air
Also, I would think that the only time I would want to pull fuel (reduce the signal) would be under part throttle settings


----------



## mr wicked (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

gabe knows whats up, and also knows his sh*t ...he's done alot of extensive tuning on his car and if i can ever get in touch with him, im hoping to have him help me with mine...lol
just be careful, its not worth puting a hole in the side of your engine for hp #'s.


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (mr wicked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr wicked* »_gabe knows whats up, and also knows his sh*t ...he's done alot of extensive tuning on his car and if i can ever get in touch with him, im hoping to have him help me with mine...lol
just be careful, its not worth puting a hole in the side of your engine for hp #'s.

Oh no doubt, I give gabe mad respect, I have been in\driven his car on more than one ocassion. I just wanted to be a little more clear as to why I should head the advice he is giving me.... but we already got things worked out.


----------



## 95GLS (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

bump this back up, hows it coming bubonic??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (95GLS)*

it's installed, but I need software... Which will hopefully be here tuesday at the latest. Then it's off to the dyno on wednesday


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

WRD = TERD


----------



## 95GLS (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_it's installed, but I need software... Which will hopefully be here tuesday at the latest. Then it's off to the dyno on wednesday

let us know how the dyno goes..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (95GLS)*

How did the install go? Run into any Problems?


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (tallicagolf)*

where did u get that masterpower turbo? (is it made in Brazil?)


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (tallicagolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallicagolf* »_How did the install go? Run into any Problems? 

Yes, and only because it was being installed on a corrado when the kit was made for a Jetta


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (RafaGolfBr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafaGolfBr* »_where did u get that masterpower turbo? (is it made in Brazil?)

It came with the kit


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

What kind of problems did you have? HAve you driven the car yet wit the turbo?
Sorry for all the questions


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (tallicagolf)*

The only problems I had with the install were because I was installing a Jetta kit into a corrado, so the DP needed a little modification, but other than that I was golden


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

So overall would you reccomend this kit? Also you should make a install writeup....it would be so sooooooper!


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (mavric)*

It's really straight forward, grab part, bolt part on, it doesn't really need instructions
And yes I would highly recomend this


----------



## Pinepig (Jul 9, 2001)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

Most everything, cept the Downpipe and Intercooler was a bolt on. The intercooler will not fit on the rado as is, it will need some ( read lots ) of work.
The downpipe will not fit either, you will have to bash it in where the shift cables are and then cut it just below where the wastegat pipe comes back in. Center the beast in the tunnel and tack it back on, pull it out and weld it back together. He also put a flex pipe in there as the kit didn't have one on the downpipe. Wasn't hard just took along time to do. 
John did not use the FPR that came with it or the blow off valve, he got a diverter valve off a DSM car and we are working on putting that in as soon as we find a flange for it.
I'm not sure if you could get the parts he used for the price that he paid or not, we had to come up with a few things to make it work.
Charlie


----------



## GKONYA (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: (Pinepig)*

Is this up and running or are you still waiting for software?


----------



## Pinepig (Jul 9, 2001)

*Re: (GKONYA)*

He is up and running, had it on the dyno with the new software the other day, the chip was burned for 12psi and he is only running 6.5psi now so it's rich as a pig.
I recon after we get the diverter on he'll turn up the boost and have to re-dyno for AF. I don't know the #'s yet as I have not talked to him yet.
Charlie


----------



## 95GLS (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (Pinepig)*

nice, let us know how it is running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WOB VR6 T (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (95GLS)*

Sorry guys i havent posted up here yet (dam 3 pages already







)
Im the other person that has the kit installed, right now im runnin 12psi with a EIP stage 2 chip that could use a lil bit of work on the tunning side. she gets up and moves but i know she can move a lot faster with a bit more tunning and the intercooler.(which should be here soon) then ill be back up at EIP tunning the bad jetta to get some nice ponies out of here.
RECOMMEND the kit to everyone looking to go turbo accually everything is pretty much warrantied. my wasgate broke and he sent me a new one 3 day express mail no charege and didnt complain about hte time it toook me to send him the broke one.
the only problems i had was the DP also.. didnt like how it had no flex in it.
and the wasgate brakeing causing 20 psi causing blown head gasket. so all taken care of now..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also have been talking to the buboniccorrado kid since he was ready to buy the kit... mine has been installed since sept 03


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (MK2 GTi)*

Well I put it on the dyno today, and the A/F was over 10:1 RICH the ENTIRE WAY!!!! With the 350CC audi S4 Injectors, custom TT Chip, and 3 BAR FPR
I have a semi working SAFC that still modifys the top end (takes out 4% of the high end fuel, it was bumped up to 11:1 rich) I have ZERO POWER, only 220 at the wheels, and 230 lbs out tourqe (also with REALLY REALLY FOULED PLUGS)
So when I get my SAFC working again, I am going to fine tune it, and get some new plugs, and turn up the boost to 9 lbs. So give me another week, and we will see what this kit is capable of


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

yeah, get that AF up a little and you should be putting down some better numbers. Also, how many psi are you pushing for 220?


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

I am pushing 6 pounds


----------



## VR6-BOMB (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (MK2 GTi)*

hey mk2gti, i have an a2 vr6. 2002 engine but the intake, injection and cpu are from a 1994 engine (obd1) so the block and head r 2002. since u have this kit, do u think it will fit in an a2vr6 or i have to do some work? if so, what is gonna be the problems? thanks.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (mavric)*

audspeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I met "audspeed" guy (Rubens) and he's not what has been said about him, pretty cool guy he talked to me about turbos and stuff, he showed me a mag w the dalhback golf and told me about his A4, thats not even out of the shop yet (BIG Turbo) I ended up buying a Tial wastegate from him later on, and after that my friend bought a turbo kit for his accord, all nice parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif not a problem w those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any new info on the install?


----------

